# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche petite chienne au caractere communautaire Nord de Paris jusqu'à la Belgique

## Marjovals

Bonjour !

Je fais cette recherche pour ma maman qui a 60 ans, et qui est nouvelle retraitée.

Je recherche un chien ou une chienne au caractère communautaire, c'est à dire, okay tout (chien mâle et femelle et chats) et qui partage ses affaires.

Ma mère a 1 chien, 1 chienne et 8 chats, et tout le monde dort dans les paniers de tout le monde, donc le toutou devra se fondre dans le moule.

Alors je sais bien que quand je dis 2 toutous et 8 chats, beaucoup d'entre vous vont bondir en disant "oui mais jamais on ne laissera adopter là, la dame a beaucoup trop d'animaux déjà." Je tiens à préciser que ma mère a les moyens de s'en occuper : ils sont tous stérilisés, tous soignés en temps et en heure, ils sont nourris aux croquettes royal canin et dorment dans des paniers en mousse à mémoire de forme. Elle a maintenant encore plus de temps. Visite de préadoption et photos sont tenus à disposition si vous souhaitez être rassurée.


Ses 2 chiens : un male spitz 7 ans qui vient de l'asso "une medaille à ton collier" et une femelle épagneule tibétaine de 9 ans qui est réformée d'élevage. Jusqu'à il y a un mois, nous avions trois chiens. Il y avait Icare, qui avait 14/16 ans qui venait de la SPA de Marly. Nous avons dû la faire endormir car elle avait des problèmes rénaux et elle  était en bout de course. Or, voilà : nos chiens ont l'habitude d'être à trois, et là ils sont à deux et notre fifille aimerait bien avoir une copine avec qui jouer, car le jeune homme n'est pas joueur avec elle, lui son truc c'est la balle.

La maison fait 150M2, il y a un enclos pour les chats de 70m2 pour ne pas qu'ils se sauvent et il y a un jardin cloturé de 300 m2 anti chien fugueur (car la chienne est une fugueuse non repentie).

Il y a une chattiere entre la maison et l'enclos : les deux chiens savent la passer (les chats ont appris à la premiere chienne qui l'a appris à la deuxieme qui l'a appris au chien) donc elles sont autonomes en cas d'absence. Après, elles ont accès à tout le jardin pour courir, il y a des promenades d'une heure 5/6 par semaine avec grosse promenade le dimanche matin. Calin à volonté et les chiens ont leur panier dans la chambre de ma mère pour la nuit, et il y a pleins de paniers dans la maison. La petite nouvelle ira au centre canin Leschaeve à Vicq pour sa sociabilisation et pour créer un lien avec nous. 

Pour les chats : nous ne demandons pas à ce qu'elle leur fasse des bisous et des calins, mais qu'elle les ignore tout simplement. Si elle les poursuit, même pour jouer, pour nous ce ne serait pas possible, c'est rédhibitoire. Les chats et les chiens vivent en harmonie, et nous ne souhaitons pas les perturberdans leur manière de vivre, c'est la priorité. 

Donc en gros, la communauté est une machine bien huilée et il faudrait un toutou qui s'y fonde.

La recherche est donc :
Sexe : Femelle, car notre mâle a parfois du mal avec les autres petits gars. 
Poids : environ 8 kgs
Age : Entre 1 et 6 ans
Entente : ok tout
Apparence : ma mère fonctionne au coup de coeur et elle aime les chiens style griffon avec un look un peu bordélique, des poils dans tous les sens... La couleur n'importe pas. 
Caractère : Non dominant, sociable, partageur, ne tire pas en laisse, propre, et la cerise sur le gateau : du rappel et non fugueur
Cercle de recherche : 350 kms autour de Lille (plus si perfection canine)

Pour me contacter : Ripblackstaff@gmail.com ou répondez au message  :Smile: 

Merci à tous !

Voici des photos :
https://66.media.tumblr.com/8cf15d77...7816e64c68.jpg
https://66.media.tumblr.com/24b4997e...cfbf445652.jpg
https://66.media.tumblr.com/6df2846a...7d7849ad3e.jpg
https://66.media.tumblr.com/c0ccaaea...f9a30fafdf.jpg

----------


## lilinea59

je transmets à quelques assos et refuges

----------


## Marjovals

Merci !  :Smile:

----------


## Ioko

Tu as toutes les SPA sur ta route qui propose des chiens a adopter

----------


## Marjovals

Bonjour, cette annonce est toujours active. Nous recherchons toujours notre future petite fifille  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

bonjour. Quelles annonces ont retenu votre attention jusque là meme si refusées apres coup ?

----------


## Marjovals

Bonsoir,

J'ai vu par exemple celle de Whisper mais qui est un mâle, et avec mon spitz, les mâles c'est compliqué, malheureusement Whisper, à l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés

J'ai vu aussi des annonces sur seconde chance mais à chaque fois, c'était trop tard, car des familles les avaient déjà prises. 

Je suis consciente de rechercher une perle rare mais je persiste ^^

----------


## doriant

trouvé qq annonces mais ya tjrs un hic : soit le poids, soit l'education, soit la distance pr adopter. Puisque la dame marche au coup de coeur, peut-etre vaudrait-il mieux privilegier les visites en refuge pour qu'elle elargisse ses criteres ?

----------


## Marjovals

La distance n'est plus vraiment un problème, je peux aller très loin si c'est vraiment la fifille de la maison. Si jamais vous avez des pistes, la distance n'est pas un soucis du tout  :Smile:  

Pour les refuges, c'est une autre piste effectivement, mais pas encore celle qu'elle privilégie. (Elle est très sensible à ce niveau là).

----------


## superdogs

Votre maman serait-elle prête à s'engager pour une louloute au look qu'elle affectionne, mais qui est terriblement effrayée et qui a tout à apprendre, et en tout premier lieu, la confiance en l'être humain ?
Je pense à cette jolie demoiselle, qui pourrait être une chienne d'amour, si acceptée telle quelle, dans un premier temps....

Polux, à l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés

----------


## doriant

pr la distance limitée, ce que jvoulais dire c que ce critere peut emaner de la structure. par ex là ds le 30 où la puce semblait bien correspondre à l'ensemble des critères, adoptable que sur 150km >>https://www.facebook.com/refuge.cani...55538824509580

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir voici une petite boule de poils adorable, si vous êtes intéressés je vous communiquerai les coordonnées du refugeSpitz AllemandSexe : FemelleCouleur : BlancPelage : Mi-longsAge : 3 ansTaille : PetitPoids : 4 kgDans la SommeOK chats et congénères de toutes tailles / sexes.

----------


## inari

Et cette petite femelle un peu look griffon ? https://www.secondechance.org/animal...e-elina-887172

----------


## fanelan

> Et cette petite femelle un peu look griffon ? https://www.secondechance.org/animal...e-elina-887172


Il a trouvé sa famille  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

MELODIE : où peut-on trouver le "petit Spitz" ??? j'ai une collègue qui en recherche un (ou chihuaha ???)

----------


## Melodie14000

> MELODIE : où peut-on trouver le "petit Spitz" ??? j'ai une collègue qui en recherche un (ou chihuaha ???)


Bonsoir Gadynette,
renseignements envoyés en MP

----------


## GADYNETTE

MELODIE 14000 : vous m'avez laissé un message en MP....mais je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire ??? ?Pouvez-vous m'éclaircir à ce sujet. Où puis-je trouver votre réponse (je n'ai pas d'ordi personnel...je laisse les messages sur l'ordinateur de mon boulot). Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MELODIE : j'ai trouvé votre message. MERCI

----------


## GADYNETTE

MELODIE : je suis allée sur le site et j'ai vu que MERRY était réservée et qu'elle partait dans sa nouvelle famille à la fin du confinement. Merci à vous.

----------


## Melodie14000

Merci Gadynette 
heureuse pour la puce

----------


## mamandeuna

Essayez sur Seconde chance, ou Chiens de France, chiens adultes. Des éleveurs vendent leurs chiens de race, contre les frais de stérilisation.

----------

